# Sirius FM Replay in 2009 Jetta...



## 5thGenSpeedKat (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Everyone, I just bought an 09 Jetta SE and even though it comes with Satellite in the dash, I'm considering setting up my Sportster 5 since it has better options...ie. saving songs, more presets, checking what's on other channels. However, I'm tired of the FM transmitter and will probably get on of their FM Replays and hook it up directly through my antenna. Can someone let me know what's involved, how easy it is to do, and if an adapter is needed for the antenna port on the back of the radio?
Thanks.
Dave


----------

